# Introducing new fish.



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been keeping Aulonocara for around 9 months now, and absolutely love them. Some of the most beautiful fish I've ever seen, and I highly recommend them. But, I have a problem with introducing new fish. There are 3 big daddy's in the tank right now. (I made a lot of mistakes, and accidentally added a lot of fish that I expected to color up, but turned out to be females.)
They're the main colorful fish that really pretty much dominate the tank. They're not really aggressive, but they're cichlids. 

I don't know if it's lack of food, because the bigger guys are getting it first, but the new guys I put in my tank just don't grow. At all. It's a 55 gallon, so there's plenty of space, and even the big guys are only around 4 inches. Maybe it's that there are only like 7 fish in the tank. I don't know. I'm in the process of gutting the tank and starting over from scratch, but with sand as the substrate this time. I'm hoping when I start over (with ALL males this time) things will change. In the meantime, any ideas what's going on? I've had these juveniles for about 3-4 months and they havn't grown even a little.

Instead of making another post, thought I would just add to this one. Is it possible to use an undergravel filter with sand?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Superfly724 said:


> Instead of making another post, thought I would just add to this one. Is it possible to use an undergravel filter with sand?


No


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

bmlbytes said:


> No


Alright. Thank you for the quick reply. Guess it's a good thing the undergravel can convert to regular sponge filters.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some of it is food, but some is growth inhibiting secretions. Only way to deal with it is lots of water changes.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (May 14, 2010)

Well it is possible to use sand with a undergravel, but you need to modify it. Most people do it by using old panty hose and stretching it over the filter plate, or go to a fabric store and they will usually have some FINE mesh that will go the same thing.

Now the problem with using sand with a undergravel is if you get the sand too thick it won't allow circulation very far away from the lift tubes! Then you got a BIG PROBLEM on your hands! Another thing is when Cichlids, depending on the type, dig in the sand they will possibly expose the plate making the water flow through only that exposed part, and again you will have sand piles with decaying food, waste, etc.. and gases will build up and cause all kinds of problems. 

Armkes in South Texas is a Cichlid Supplier, and they have an article on the "Undersand filter" and it gives Ya a lot of info and instructions. I have been in their store, and their tanks using the undersand filters are VERY NICE!!! I have done it in a 20gal, but nothing any larger, YET! Here is a link to their home pages and the undersand filter instructions are in the Article section. http://www.ohiexchange.com/armke/index.html

So GOOD LUCK and let us know what You decide to do!!!
Drew


----------

